# Hanging Scenery



## carsonld (Feb 17, 2013)

We are doing Footloose, we are needing 3 things hung from a batten that will come down, A sign that says burger blast and has a menu attached to it. A GIANT footloose sign that ways about 50 pounds and 2 stained glass windows that are made out of ply wood and tissue paper. I am think to use 3 strings of fishing wire for each window, and I know how I am going to attach them to the window, But will the window stay straight or will it cave in. Also how do I hang the burger blast sign and footloose sign without it caving in?


----------



## avkid (Feb 17, 2013)

Pictures would help greatly.


----------



## carsonld (Feb 17, 2013)

I cant get the pictures until tomorrow night. But I can make a drawing of it


----------



## LavaASU (Feb 17, 2013)

No fishing wire on anything with a potential to hurt someone if it falls. It is not made to the same standards a rigging gear. 

So, why would anything be caving in? Is the sign flexible? How big is it? If the issue it it's a flexible material angling out your two outside hanging points (using appropriate rigging hardware with an appropriate safety factor and WLL) should keep it in slight tension. Of course you can also hang it with appropriately rated rigging hardware them run additional lines with fishing line to help with the cosmetics (tension on the ends, more points) as long as failures of the fishing line would not result in the sign falling.


----------



## carsonld (Feb 17, 2013)

We will be hanging it with the same wire our battens are hung with. So it will hold whatever. I just dont want it to flop around.


----------



## Robert (Feb 17, 2013)

A window made out of 1/4" ply will likely cave in. 3/4" ply most likely not. You may have problems with it tipping forward due to the center of gravity on the unit. That can sometimes be helped with a third, center point. You do not always need to put the hanging points on the very outside edge of the scenery. Splitting the center of gravity as long as yo make sure the structure will not break apart will sometimes do. Theatrical suppliers can provide the needed hardware to attach to your flats and hanging cable. Just call one and ask. Top hanging irons bolted on usually do fine. A shackle through the iron and connected to aircraft cable terminated with a thimble is also normal. If you have any questions about this go to your local theater supplier and ask for the required equipment to do the job and some pointers. If you are using the fishing line that holds up your batten, I assume it is actually what we call aircraft cable or wire rope, if not, run away. Adding a stiffener across the flats will help to keep them from curling forward, or add a third point. Some load rated turnbuckles will help trim the signs and balance the load. If you do not understand these terms and terminology, you need to stop. Our society has become very unforgiving for injuries caused by falling theatrical equipment. Buy a scenery and stage technology textbook and start reading. Get a stage rigging handbook and start reading. Do not assume what was done before by somebody else is okay and safe.


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 17, 2013)

We have a couple of sets of aircraft cables with gliders, makes it very easy to trim things out to whatever height you need, and your not constantly making new cables for specific items.


----------



## MPowers (Feb 17, 2013)

carsonld said:


> ...... we are needing 3 things hung from a batten that will come down, A sign that says burger blast and has a menu attached to it. A GIANT footloose sign that ways[sic] about 50 pounds and 2 stained glass windows that are made out of ply wood and tissue paper. I am think to use 3 strings of fishing wire for each window, and I know how I am going to attach them to the window, But will the window stay straight or will it cave in. Also how do I hang the burger blast sign and footloose sign without it caving in?




carsonld said:


> We will be hanging it with the same wire our battens are hung with. So it will hold whatever. I just dont want it to flop around.



First, I really don't understand what you mean by "cave in" and "flop around"?

Second, you say you'll hang the items by fishing wire and then you say you'll be hanging the sign and other things by the same wire your battens are hung with. The second description would mean 3/16" or 1/4" wire rope, A.K.A. GAC or Galvanized Aircraft Cable, that's roughly the size of a pencil or slightly larger. Fishing wire and GAC are two very different things. Which is it? Do you know how to make proper wire rope terminations with swage sleeves or forged wire rope clips? If you are not familiar with these types of terminations, please don't try to rig these items yourself. Find someone who is knowledgeable in rigging techniques. 

When flying things like these signs and windows. First make sure the frames are designed to handle the stresses and loads of being flown. Remember, the forces are primarily in the UP direction as opposed to what the item would experience sitting on the deck. Attaching the hanging hardware from the top of a unit should be the last choice. Lifting from the bottom is the better choice 99% of the time, if possible. Next, use purpose designed, rated, flying hardware to support the load and attach the lift lines to the scenic item and to terminate your lift lines. Use trim chains or other rated hardware to attach the lift lines to the batten. DO NOT cut corners or use unrated, hardware store hardware to hang anything above anyone......ever!

I would love to offer better advice, but I really need more information on the scenic units, the intended hardware and the methods of attaching everything. Details, details details!!!! Do you have a faculty or staff technical director who is in charge of the tech aspects of the production? 

BTW, What part of Oklahoma? I graduated from Oklahoma City NE High and OCU....... a week or so ago ;-)


----------



## Footer (Feb 18, 2013)

If you are in OKC, let us know. My wife and I both worked at Lyric Theatre of Oklahoma and have some connections down there. I know of a few people who would be more than happy to help out a HS if it meant no one got hurt.


----------



## venuetech (Feb 18, 2013)

carsonld said:


> how do I hang the burger blast sign and footloose sign without it caving in?



I suspect that "caving in" refers to some sort of warping that may occur when you hang a large thin sign.
what you need to do is to "stiffen" the sign so that it cannot warp. this can be as simple as a straight 1x4 attached on edge to the plywood of the sign so a T shape is formed. with the top of the T being plywood and the leg of the T being 1x4 

other answers could be found:
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/scenery-props-rigging/27538-question-about-hanging-things.html


----------



## Txtech (Feb 28, 2013)

Using fishing line isn't remotely safe for any of that, unless you're using deep-sea big fishing line. And I still wouldn't quite trust that. Use 1/8" or even 1/4" aircraft cable like you would for normal rigging. Normal hanging loops at the bottom. To prevent the caving in, take wire rope clips apart and use 1" or 1.25" inch screws in the holes on the saddles to secure the saddlesto the back of the pieces you're flying in. Run the cables through the open space under the saddles. Normally people just use these for close-set guides, but if your piece isn't very structurally stable, you can tighten the saddles down to the piece and they'll grip the cables and keep the lines taut, but you have to leave it open a bit, or else it's the same as just putting your hanging loops at the top of the piece.


----------

